# Xin cho ý kiến điều trị vết bỏng do bàn ủi



## chuotcute (28 Tháng hai 2014)

Cách đây 1 tháng con gái nhỏ của tôi ủi đồ cho mẹ thì vô tình ủi vào tay bị bỏng. Bây giờ vết bỏng lành rồi nhưng để lại 1 vết sẹo lớn. Các cô bác nào có kinh nghiệm xin chỉ giúp cách nào để xoá bỏ vết sẹo này không. Tôi xin chân thành cảm ơn. (Lệ Thủy)


----------



## behatdau (28 Tháng hai 2014)

Eo ôi! Cô Thủy thương con gái thế. GATO quá cô ạ. Con bị sẹo mẹ toàn xài nghệ ko cô ạ. Hihi. Mong con gái cô sớm khỏi


----------



## menhim (1 Tháng ba 2014)

nghệ chỉ có tác dụng khi mới bị nè,còn khi đã thành sẹo rùi thì khó đó.mình cũng bị rùi nên mình biết.con cũng ghen tỵ với con gái của cô quá:-s


----------



## mebim (1 Tháng ba 2014)

à con của tôi cũng đang bị phỏng nè.. bạn thử dùng chanh hoặc lô hội thoa lên vết xẹo hàng ngày thử xem sao


----------



## chuotcute (4 Tháng ba 2014)

Cảm ơn mọi người đã góp ý cho tôi. Hiện tôi cũng có thoa nghệ cho bé nhưng con bé thấy tay vàng khè, thiếu tự tin khi đến trường. Lô hội thì có mủ nên tôi rất sợ ảnh hưởng đến da trẻ con, chanh thì có acid nên bắt nắng lắm ạ. Sợ sau khi hết sẹo thì nó lại thâm lại, tội nghiệp bé lắm. Tôi đang phân vẫn giữa dermatix, hiruscar, scarz. Không biết loại nào xài tốt?


----------



## behatdau (4 Tháng ba 2014)

Hay cô xài vitamin E đi cô, con nghe nói vừa uống vừa bôi cũng được cô ạ. Con cũng chưa thử lần nào nên không dám chắc cô ơi


----------



## chuotcute (4 Tháng ba 2014)

behatdau đã viết:


> Hay cô xài vitamin E đi cô, con nghe nói vừa uống vừa bôi cũng được cô ạ. Con cũng chưa thử lần nào nên không dám chắc cô ơi


Cảm ơn con nhiều nhé. Nhưng hình như vitamin E trị sẹo mụn thì tốt hơn. Cô muốn trị sẹo dứt điểm luôn cho bé nên muốn hỏi mua sản phẩm nào tốt? Nhiều quá cô cũng không biết chọn loại nào


----------



## Vo.thanh (5 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Cảm ơn mọi người đã góp ý cho tôi. Hiện tôi cũng có thoa nghệ cho bé nhưng con bé thấy tay vàng khè, thiếu tự tin khi đến trường. Lô hội thì có mủ nên tôi rất sợ ảnh hưởng đến da trẻ con, chanh thì có acid nên bắt nắng lắm ạ. Sợ sau khi hết sẹo thì nó lại thâm lại, tội nghiệp bé lắm. Tôi đang phân vẫn giữa dermatix, hiruscar, scarz. Không biết loại nào xài tốt?


Cô thử xài cái Hiruscar thử đi, cháu có 1 cái sẹo lồi lâu năm rồi, hồi nhỏ không quan tâm đến sẹo lắm, sau này lớn mặc váy nó lòi ra thấy ngại, cháu cũng đi mua nhiều loại trị sẹo mà không có hiệu quả mấy, hbua qua nhà bạn trai chơi, mẹ bạn trai cháu mới thấy bảo cháu sao không bôi thuốc chị sẹo, thì cháu cũng nói rõ tình hình như vậy, thì cô đó mới kêu mua thử cái Hiruscar về xài, bây giờ xài được hơn tháng rồi mờ hẳn đi, thấy có kết quả nên cháu cũng có hứng xài đều, cô mua về xài cho bé thử đi cô.


----------



## behatdau (5 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Cảm ơn con nhiều nhé. Nhưng hình như vitamin E trị sẹo mụn thì tốt hơn. Cô muốn trị sẹo dứt điểm luôn cho bé nên muốn hỏi mua sản phẩm nào tốt? Nhiều quá cô cũng không biết chọn loại nào


Cô ơi hay cô thử mua Hiruscar gì đó của bạn Vo Thanh nói đi cô, nếu mà sẹo của bạn đó để lâu vậy mà vẫn mờ được thì chắc sẹo mới xài sẽ mau có kết quả hơn đó cô.


----------



## chuotcute (5 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Cô thử xài cái Hiruscar thử đi, cháu có 1 cái sẹo lồi lâu năm rồi, hồi nhỏ không quan tâm đến sẹo lắm, sau này lớn mặc váy nó lòi ra thấy ngại, cháu cũng đi mua nhiều loại trị sẹo mà không có hiệu quả mấy, hbua qua nhà bạn trai chơi, mẹ bạn trai cháu mới thấy bảo cháu sao không bôi thuốc chị sẹo, thì cháu cũng nói rõ tình hình như vậy, thì cô đó mới kêu mua thử cái Hiruscar về xài, bây giờ xài được hơn tháng rồi mờ hẳn đi, thấy có kết quả nên cháu cũng có hứng xài đều, cô mua về xài cho bé thử đi cô.


Cám ơn cháu nhe. Nhưng mà cái loại cháu nói thì mua ở đâu? ngoài tiệm thuốc có bán không?


----------



## Vo.thanh (5 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Cám ơn cháu nhe. Nhưng mà cái loại cháu nói thì mua ở đâu? ngoài tiệm thuốc có bán không?


Có đó cô, tiệm thuốc nào cũng có hết.


----------



## lanlunglinh (7 Tháng ba 2014)

Con đã từng bị sẹo bàn ủi giống con cô nè. Không biết con cô có bị nặng như con không chứ má con cũng bôi chanh với lô hội cho con mà cũng ko ăn thua. 2 má con phải đi khám bác sĩ. Con nghĩ bé còn nhỏ, da mau lành nhưng cô cũng đừng chủ quan. Cô nên đi khám bác sĩ là tốt nhất á cô.[DOUBLEPOST=1394190620][/DOUBLEPOST]





lanlunglinh đã viết:


> Con đã từng bị sẹo bàn ủi giống con cô nè. Không biết con cô có bị nặng như con không chứ má con cũng bôi chanh với lô hội cho con mà cũng ko ăn thua. 2 má con phải đi khám bác sĩ. Con nghĩ bé còn nhỏ, da mau lành nhưng cô cũng đừng chủ quan. Cô nên đi khám bác sĩ là tốt nhất á cô.


----------



## chuotcute (11 Tháng ba 2014)

Đi khám bác sĩ cho thuốc uống hay thuốc bôi vậy con?


----------



## lanlunglinh (11 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Đi khám bác sĩ cho thuốc uống hay thuốc bôi vậy con?


Dạ vừa uống vừa bôi cô ơi. Bác sĩ cũng kê toa cho con bôi hiruscar nữa đó cô


----------



## chuotcute (11 Tháng ba 2014)

lanlunglinh đã viết:


> Dạ vừa uống vừa bôi cô ơi. Bác sĩ cũng kê toa cho con bôi hiruscar nữa đó cô


Vậy là hiruscar phải sử dụng có chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ hả con?


----------



## Vo.thanh (11 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Vậy là hiruscar phải sử dụng có chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ hả con?


Con không nghĩ vậy đâu cô ơi. Hiruscar kem bôi trị sẹo bình thường mà. Không cần phải có bác sĩ kê toa mới được sử dụng đâu cô


----------



## lanlunglinh (11 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Vậy là hiruscar phải sử dụng có chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ hả con?


Dạ cái này con cũng không biết luôn. 2 má con đi khám về, bác sĩ kê gì thì con làm theo thôi cô ơi


----------



## vanpham2323 (13 Tháng ba 2014)

Mọi người cho mình hỏi, mình bị phỏng bô xe máy thì nên dùng loại nào. Hiruscar có trị được bỏng xe máy không ạ?


----------



## behatdau (13 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Mọi người cho mình hỏi, mình bị phỏng bô xe máy thì nên dùng loại nào. Hiruscar có trị được bỏng xe máy không ạ?


Bỏng bô hay bỏng bàn ủi cũng đều là bỏng. Mình nghĩ giống nhau mà


----------



## vanpham2323 (13 Tháng ba 2014)

behatdau đã viết:


> Bỏng bô hay bỏng bàn ủi cũng đều là bỏng. Mình nghĩ giống nhau mà


Cảm ơn behatdau nha. Mình mới bị phỏng bô hồi chiều nên sợ quá. Mình thích mặc quần short lắm nên sợ có sẹo quá à


----------



## Vo.thanh (13 Tháng ba 2014)

Bạn bị có nặng không? Mà bạn mới bị mà đã hỏi thuốc trị sẹo gì


----------



## vanpham2323 (13 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Bạn bị có nặng không? Mà bạn mới bị mà đã hỏi thuốc trị sẹo gì


Không nặng lắm bạn ơi. Nhưng mà cũng sợ sợ, lên mạng tham khảo thử mà nhiều quá không biết nên xài loại nào


----------



## Vo.thanh (13 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Không nặng lắm bạn ơi. Nhưng mà cũng sợ sợ, lên mạng tham khảo thử mà nhiều quá không biết nên xài loại nào


Mới bị thì việc tốt nhất nên làm là kháng khuẩn cho vết thương. Vết thương nhẹ thì bôi oxy già nhưng nếu nặng thì không được bôi nhé. Hoặc nếu nhà bạn có mật ong thì bôi vô để kháng khuẩn cũng được


----------



## vanpham2323 (13 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Mới bị thì việc tốt nhất nên làm là kháng khuẩn cho vết thương. Vết thương nhẹ thì bôi oxy già nhưng nếu nặng thì không được bôi nhé. Hoặc nếu nhà bạn có mật ong thì bôi vô để kháng khuẩn cũng được


Eo ôi! Bôi mật ong kháng khuẩn á, mình nghĩ kháng khuẩn kiểu này chắc mời gọi bọn kiến lên tha mình đi hoặc cắn nát chân mình quá huhu


----------



## Vo.thanh (13 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Eo ôi! Bôi mật ong kháng khuẩn á, mình nghĩ kháng khuẩn kiểu này chắc mời gọi bọn kiến lên tha mình đi hoặc cắn nát chân mình quá huhu


Kiki... thế thì bạn dùng dầu mù u bôi lên vết thương 2 - 3 ngày để kháng khuẩn cũng được nhé


----------



## vanpham2323 (13 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Kiki... thế thì bạn dùng dầu mù u bôi lên vết thương 2 - 3 ngày để kháng khuẩn cũng được nhé


Rồi sao nữa bạn. 2- 3 ngày dừng bôi và chờ đợi thôi à


----------



## Vo.thanh (13 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Rồi sao nữa bạn. 2- 3 ngày dừng bôi và chờ đợi thôi à


Khi đi ra ngoài bạn nhớ đeo băng gạc cho vết thương để tránh bụi bẩn dính vào vết thương nha. Dù hơi xấu nhưng ráng mặc quần short hoặc tốt nhất là váy rộng để tránh cọ xát vào vết thương. Hạn chế cả việc đi lại nữa nhé. Sau khi vết thương đã lên mài thì mới sử dụng các loại kem trị sẹo nhé. Trên thị trường có nhiều loại nhưng mình thích xài Hiruscar vì được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, làm da mịn hơn nữa.


----------



## vanpham2323 (14 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Khi đi ra ngoài bạn nhớ đeo băng gạc cho vết thương để tránh bụi bẩn dính vào vết thương nha. Dù hơi xấu nhưng ráng mặc quần short hoặc tốt nhất là váy rộng để tránh cọ xát vào vết thương. Hạn chế cả việc đi lại nữa nhé. Sau khi vết thương đã lên mài thì mới sử dụng các loại kem trị sẹo nhé. Trên thị trường có nhiều loại nhưng mình thích xài Hiruscar vì được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, làm da mịn hơn nữa.


Then kiu vinamiu vo.thanh nhe. Minh sẽ làm đúng những j bạn dặn hihi. Bạn có phải bs da liễu ko mà rành thế ^^


----------



## Vo.thanh (14 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Then kiu vinamiu vo.thanh nhe. Minh sẽ làm đúng những j bạn dặn hihi. Bạn có phải bs da liễu ko mà rành thế ^^


Đương nhiên là ...hẻm phải BS da liễu roài vanpham ơi. Chút kiến thức thu nhật được trên con đường ... chăm sóc bản thân thui hihi


----------



## vanpham2323 (14 Tháng ba 2014)

Vo.thanh đã viết:


> Đương nhiên là ...hẻm phải BS da liễu roài vanpham ơi. Chút kiến thức thu nhật được trên con đường ... chăm sóc bản thân thui hihi


Kiki... Tại hạ bái phục bái phục à


----------



## Vo.thanh (14 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Kiki... Tại hạ bái phục bái phục à


Chịu khó tham khảo sách baó với cả google search có chọn lọc. Kiểu j cũng ra thôi vanpham ơi. Có chi mà bái phục ^^. Thông tin trên mạng nhiều lắm. Quan trọng là phải chọn lọc nhé ^^


----------



## chuotcute (14 Tháng ba 2014)

Thông báo với cả nhà là cô đã mua Hiruscar rồi nha ^^


----------



## Vo.thanh (14 Tháng ba 2014)




----------



## vanpham2323 (14 Tháng ba 2014)

chuotcute đã viết:


> Thông báo với cả nhà là cô đã mua Hiruscar rồi nha ^^


Chào cô, con bị phỏng bô. Đợi bong mài chắc con cũng mua Hiruscar xài. Cô xài thấy sao cô^^


----------



## chuotcute (14 Tháng ba 2014)

vanpham2323 đã viết:


> Chào cô, con bị phỏng bô. Đợi bong mài chắc con cũng mua Hiruscar xài. Cô xài thấy sao cô^^


Cô mua cho con gái cô xài con ơi. Mới xài nên chưa thấy sao. Bôi lên thấy con gái cũng thích là mừng rồi. Nó còn bé mà khó tính lắm


----------



## vanpham2323 (14 Tháng ba 2014)

Hihi, khi nào có kết quả cô báo con với nha. ^^


----------



## Cobonla123456 (16 Tháng ba 2014)

Mong con gái chị sớm khỏi nhá. Khổ thân cháu.


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Cảm ơn cobonla nhiều nhé. ^^


----------



## behatdau (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Con gái cô Thủy sao rồi ạ?


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Vết sẹo cũng lớn mà mới bôi thấy nó cũng mờ đi được chút xíu con ơi. Phải nhìn kĩ mới thấy. Cảm ơn con đã hỏi tham nha


----------



## behatdau (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Dạ, hihi. Vậy cũng mừng rồi cô ơi. Cô nhớ bôi hằng ngày để vết sẹo lành hẳn nha cô.


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Cô nhớ rồi con gái ơi. Cảm ơn các con gái nhiều


----------



## Vo.thanh (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Con nghĩ cô Thủy nên đúc kết 1 vài kinh nghiệm khi bị bỏng bàn ủi cho các mem nữ trong diễn đàn thôi. YEah!


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Sẵn lòng con gái ơi. Nhưng kinh nghiệm thì nhiều quá không biết chia sẻ từ đâu


----------



## behatdau (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Con nghe nói khi bị bỏng bôi kem đánh răng để giảm đau có phải vậy không cô?


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Dân gian thì nói là vậy nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của cô thì không nên đâu con gái. Kem đánh răng khi đánh mọi người cảm thấy mát nên tưởng là khi bôi vào vết thương sẽ làm dịu vết thương lại. Nhưng thực ra trong kem đánh răng có chất kiềm nhẹ nên sẽ làm tăng đau đớn đó behatdau ơi


----------



## behatdau (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Vậy á cô? Con thấy trong xóm con bị bỏng toàn bôi kem đánh răng hoặc mỡ trăn không à cô ơi. Hihi


----------



## chuotcute (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Cả 2 đều không được luôn con ơi. Trong mỡ trăn có chứa vitamin A nên có tác dụng kích thích sự tái tạo tế bào biểu mô. Tuy nhiên, mỡ trăn nếu không được tiệt trùng kĩ rất dễ bị ôi thiu đó con. Cũng có rất nhiều người sử dụng dầu cá. Nhưng tuyệt đối không nên vì mùi của dầu cá rất dễ thu hút ruồi, như vậy sẽ có thể khiến vết thương bị nhiễm trùng. Đặc biệt không được dùng trong trường hợp sơ cứu khi bị bỏng


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Hihi, lâu rồi mới vô đọc lại mấy comment của cô Thủy ạ ^^


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Những kiến thức chăm sóc bản thân khi bị bỏng quý bỏng. Cảm ơn cô Thủy rất nhiều


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Em thấy chị Lan cũng có nhiều tuyệt chiêu chăm sóc da hay lắm. Chia sẻ với chị ơi


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Hehe, nhiều thì hổng có quan trọng là đủ xài thôi baby à. Em có bị vấn đề j về da cứ thắc mắc. Trả lời được chị sẽ trả lời hihi


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Dạ mùa hè tới rồi, em thích mặc bikini lắm nhưng chưa bao giờ dám mặc. Do lưng em nổi mụn đó chị. Chị có tuyệt chiêu j không bày cho em với ạ


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Mụn có nhiều không hả em?


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Dạ cũng không nhiều đâu chị. Nhưng hết đợt này nó lại lên đợt khác. Sau lưng em ít đụng vô mà cũng bị sẹo thâm li li nữa chị. Mùa nóng em còn không dám mặc áo ba lổ hic


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Nếu không nhiều thì em thử đổi loại sửa tắm đi bé. Chuyển qua những loại diệt khuẩn, đừng tắm những loại cung cấp độ ẩm mặc dù nó thơm và mềm da. Chị đoán chắc da em cũng thuộc dạng da dầu phải không nè?


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Dạ đúng luôn chị ơi. Mùa này nóng em hay chảy mồ hôi. Tóc cứ bết bết, người rít rít khó chịu kinh í ạ


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Uh. Vậy em thử chuyển sữa tắm xem sao nhé.


----------



## behatdau (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Dạ. Để em chuyển sao sao chị. Còn mấy vết thâm thì sao chị? Để tự nhiên nó có hết không ạ?


----------



## lanlunglinh (25 Tháng ba 2014)

Vết thâm nếu ít thì em để tự nhiên 1 thời gian sẽ hết. Quan trọng là em phải tránh nắng nhé. Nếu không thì nó sẽ không hết đâu. Nếu thích bikini thì em phải trị vết thâm cho hết đi trước khi mặc nhé. Nếu không thì sẽ làm những nốt thâm nặng thêm đó


----------



## Kim Thoa (30 Tháng ba 2020)

ôi bỏng bàn ui ko khác nao2bong3 bô. kh1o khỏi lắm


----------

